# Sectional or Roller garage door recommendations...



## J800PAN (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi

Im looking to get a garage door, ive read many things online but wondered what your opinions are.

At the moment i prefer the looks of the sectional door along with its extra security and insulation properties However i dont like the frame that you have to have with it as when opened it will block off all the lights so for this reason alone im swaying for a roller door, but i just dont like the look of them!!

What do you guys have? how do you rate them? noisey to operate or rattly in the wind? Any security issues?

This is my first garage so i just want to get it right and cant afford to buy twice!!

Cheers


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

I've got an insulated electric roller door been in over a year no problems came with a built in alarm as well


----------



## J800PAN (Jan 5, 2013)

Built in alarm sounds good! :thumb:

Can you remember where you got it or the brand?


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Securoglide..


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

As above securoglide 
Was a local independent company who did the job


----------



## Deanoecosse (Mar 15, 2007)

I fitted a roller door to mine (Henderson I think) to replace the old up & over one. A big benefit of the roller is that you can park your car right up against it and still open the door, unlike the tilting doors which need space to swing out and up. The roller doors are nice and tidy inside the garage aswell, with no big clunky arms to knock yourself against and they get a good windproof seal against the ground


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

I've recently had a Horrman insulated roller door fitted. I went and viewed a few at the showroom for the company that fitted it and they had a few on display. Some roller doors if the motor dies then your car can be stuck in the garage. With the Horrman if the motor dies (which it shouldn't with its German reliability) then you just disconnect a small cable inside the garage and the door virtually lifts itself as it has springs to lift the door. 10yrs warranty on the door and 5yrs on the operator. Its got a built in courtesy light that stays on for 2 mins (i think) after you open or close the door to allow you to get into/out of the car etc. They also have "wind locks" fitted in the runners to prevent the wind rattling the door or blowing into the garage. Having seen and heard the Horrman and a british made one door operate side by side i could see and hear the difference so opted for the Horrman. Its not silent but it is pretty quiet and far quieter than the british made door.

http://www.hormann.co.uk/garage-doors/rollmatic-roller-garage-door/


----------



## GTISnoopy (Jul 16, 2011)

Gliderol Rollaglide double insulated door its been faultless for the 8 years I've had it.
If I was buying again after watching all the videos on the link below (worth watching all the videos imo its an eye opener) I think I would go for the police approved securoglide excel on this link http://www.sws.co.uk/products/seceuroglide/roller-garage-doors/product-ranges
That's the one I hope to use on my new workshop garage build after intensively looking at all the options. That's if they will make one large enough for me.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Roller buddy lease space taken up


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Ive been thinking the same recently mate
As im in the process of building my garage a door is something i need to sort out 
I have bought a second hand electric up and over door but it is too big 
I am considering altering it abit but might just take the plunge and buy a new one 

Has any one fitted there own? 
And the one thing i was wondering about was what do they tend to fix to? Celling, side walls, etc?
What size opening have you got to fill? Mine is about 9 1/2ft so not massive!


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mine fixes to the side walls inside of the garage can post some pictures if its of any help to you


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Do it mate! 
So the weight of the roll up the top is transfered to the side runners?


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Hope these help mate can try for some better ones tomorrow if need be


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

how big is it?
oo er


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Just short of 9ft


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

I fitted 2 roller doors to my garage one was 2.7m the other almost 6m wide.


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

shudaman said:


> Ive been thinking the same recently mate
> As im in the process of building my garage a door is something i need to sort out
> I have bought a second hand electric up and over door but it is too big
> I am considering altering it abit but might just take the plunge and buy a new one
> ...


I enquired about prices for supply only but it was only about £200 cheaper to fit it myself. It took the two guys the best part of a day to fit mine (however it was -5 outside and they had to keep popping into their van for a heat) so for the sake of a few hundred quid I decided to leave it to the pro's. They finished the door opening off with white PVC facia etc and if I was doing it myself then i'd have needed to buy that and some white silicone etc etc.

My door is fitted onto the inside of the garage front wall and the runners are fitted down the inside of the front wall. Size wise, i cant mind exactly what size mine is but i'd guess about 10ft wide by 8ft high?


----------



## Mark Chandler (Nov 7, 2011)

My house came with an 'up and over' garage door, it's a hateful thing.

Although good quality you have to lift from the middle or it will try and twist.

It has big helper springs so not hard work, however if it is not fully open it starts to creep shut so you worry about it hitting your head or worse the wind catching it and it wacking the roof of your car.

Lastly, I have loft space, as it lifts up it covers the lights as effectively it creates its own 2m deep under ceiling.

Saving for a roller door now, yes they are a bit commercial/ugly but the pros out way the cons.


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Mark Chandler said:


> My house came with an 'up and over' garage door, it's a hateful thing.
> 
> Although good quality you have to lift from the middle or it will try and twist.
> 
> ...


haha my current garage door is the same
i just had to spend £50 to get it re sprung and now it is so sprung that u have to be carefull it dont give u a uppercut when u open it lol


----------



## evobaz (Aug 28, 2007)

Mark Chandler said:


> Saving for a roller door now, yes they are a bit commercial/ugly but the pros out way the cons.


My roller door looks virtually identical to my old up and over door except the new one has no handle.

My brother who is at my house regularly didn't even notice the new garage door until I mentioned it.

They're not all "commercial/ugly" :thumb:


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

I was looking to get a roller door for my garage but was told as it's a sectional with apex roof i wont have enough clearence for the roller above the door


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

How much does something like a securoglide cost, I have a double with a couple of standard up and over doors, keep thinking about getting them replaced with electric and then the garage might get used a bit more as a garage.


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mine was 1200 quid fitted I went for the excel one


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

robby71 said:


> I was looking to get a roller door for my garage but was told as it's a sectional with apex roof i wont have enough clearence for the roller above the door


you can buy them form new with roller doors so i would check that with the manufacture of the garage


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Get the best you can afford. 

Sectional insulated will keep the garage warmer a roller will take up less room and not need the roof space. We're abouts are you? As there is a few manufactures I know off that use the same as sws. I used to fit these for a living and its the name your buying. Horman are excellent imo and a few more that I know of aluguard is local to me owned by 2 blokes who have been in the game for many years both have other door company's one been "the garage door co" so these know the onions :thumb:

Is there going to be another way in to the garage?

Just noticed your in chesterfield I'm only sheffield if you just wanted to buy the door I would help you fit it for coffee and breakfast of course. I did this for 8yrs


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh a nice bit of spam there bennywilles


----------



## sjj84 (May 8, 2010)

redmen78 said:


> Mine was 1200 quid fitted I went for the excel one


Where was that from mate?


----------



## redmen78 (Mar 9, 2011)

Just a local company mate think they were called direktdoors really nice kid called Scott . He has does few round were we live


----------

